# Chrome Plating



## RobertHolzhausen (Feb 8, 2016)

I want to get headlight and taillight bezels for my 65 Le Mans re chrome plated. I live at Midland, MI and I would prefer to drop off and pick up the parts myself, in Michigan. Would it be smarter to buy new bezels ? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought some after market ones from ThePartsPlaceInc dot com and the fit is pretty darn good.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

I used Dynamic Custom Chrome in Detroit, very pleased with the work they did. 313-922-6455


----------

